# Any non-leather covers?



## bchaplin (Jul 30, 2010)

I just bought a Kindle 3 for my mom. I love the Oberon covers (for myself), but she is a vegetarian and would probably not want something made of leather. Are there any non-leather (but "book" style) covers that you recommend? Bonus points if it is pretty.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

check out javoedge, they have non-leather DX covers.  and a thread on the board.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I think the m-edge covers are fake leather.
Or check out the LeSportsac on Amazon


----------



## nan1109 (Sep 16, 2010)

Id' also like a non-leather cover, mainly cause I want something light weight. Haven't ordered yet, but JavoEdge seems to have really nice patterns. Deciding now between flip or book style.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

You can buy synthetic leather covers on Ebay for a very reasonable price.  I bought one for $14.99 and used it until I could afford my Noreve.  I still have it and might even use it again for a change, because it's purple.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Some on Etsy.com look pretty good.


----------



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

Tuuf Luv has got a cool Hemp Cover...


----------



## bchaplin (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions!
My Mom's kindle has arrived. I had fun setting it up for her. Now I'll go shopping for a cover...


----------



## bicker (Oct 24, 2010)

Howdy... Another vegetarian here.  I'm leaning toward one of the covers recommended in this thread: the Javoedge Mimo Flip Style Case for Amazon Kindle 3G/Wi-fi.  However, what about a light?  Are there lights that are made "for" that case?


----------



## Simbiosis (Oct 30, 2010)

I make fabric kindle sleeves & flip top cases, if you want to check them out:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/simbiosisbyjulia?section_id=6693665


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

bicker said:


> Howdy... Another vegetarian here. I'm leaning toward one of the covers recommended in this thread: the Javoedge Mimo Flip Style Case for Amazon Kindle 3G/Wi-fi. However, what about a light? Are there lights that are made "for" that case?


I have a javoedge flip case and use the octovo solis light (however, they haven't updated it for the K3 yet).....alot of people also like the Kandle as well (and there is a awesome deal on them in another thread). Really though, any clip light will work....there isn't any made specifically for the case.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Welcome bicker, you should head over to the Welcome and Introductions section and tell us about yourself!

I can vouch for the Javoedge.  I have had one for over a year on my K2 and love it.
As for lights, I have a cheap-o book light that I wedge between the cover and the Kindle that works just fine.


----------



## Southgenie (Oct 26, 2010)

I got a cover from this seller at etsy.com: http://www.etsy.com/shop/beesocks?page=1
and a pouch from this seller: http://www.etsy.com/shop/Clevelandgirlie


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi! We have 8 different jacket styles for the Kindle3 that are made from man-made materials. The Executive, GO!, Latitude and Touring Sleeve are currently available. The Capital and Leisure jackets are coming out this month. And the Platform and Convertible Sleeve are coming soon. You can check out all of our Kindle3 accessories either on our website:
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3/
Or on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=br_lf_m_1000579551_pglink_1?ie=UTF8&plgroup=1&docId=1000579551&plpage=1
Thanks!


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey bchaplin!

We at JAVOedge have a line of animal-friendly cases for the Kindle 3G/WiFi.
After hearing requests from like-minded customers, we've done our best to let folks know about these animal-friendly (aka non-leather) cases so they can easily search.
Here's our visual run-down of animal-friendly cases available on Amazon + I'll include some snapshots. 
*JAVOedge Charcoal Flip Case *















*JAVOedge MiMo Case*









*JAVOedge Poppy Flip and Book Cases:*
















And a few more popular ones...down below...links.
*JAVOedge Cherry Blossom Cases*
*JAVOedge Tweed Case*

Good luck in shopping! 



bchaplin said:


> I just bought a Kindle 3 for my mom. I love the Oberon covers (for myself), but she is a vegetarian and would probably not want something made of leather. Are there any non-leather (but "book" style) covers that you recommend? Bonus points if it is pretty.


----------

